# coke?



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone been to the coke lately havent seen any reports and was wondering whats been going on there


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Was there two weeks ago but have not been since. I am planning on going tomorrow night around 8 til whenever with a buddy. I let ya know how it goes..


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wheresbrent said:


> Was there two weeks ago but have not been since. I am planning on going tomorrow night around 8 til whenever with a buddy. I let ya know how it goes..


sweet thanks


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wheresbrent said:


> Was there two weeks ago but have not been since. I am planning on going tomorrow night around 8 til whenever with a buddy. I let ya know how it goes..


did you go?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll be up there tonite... gonna throw some clam snouts, bloods and cut spot... we'll see how it goes...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> I'll be up there tonite... gonna throw some clam snouts, bloods and cut spot... we'll see how it goes...


nice i hope you have luck


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey John, I did go, but not much was going on the whole time I was there. Couldn't fish the top of the "T" becuase there was way too many people fishing there by the time I arrived. Got there around 8:30 or so and stayed till 12:15. Didn't look like there was much going on throughout the pier. I ended up with 4 spot, 6 perch, and 1 skate. It was a little windy at times but definitly a relaxing night. I hope the next time I go will be a little more exciting.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wheresbrent said:


> Hey John, I did go, but not much was going on the whole time I was there. Couldn't fish the top of the "T" becuase there was way too many people fishing there by the time I arrived. Got there around 8:30 or so and stayed till 12:15. Didn't look like there was much going on throughout the pier. I ended up with 4 spot, 6 perch, and 1 skate. It was a little windy at times but definitly a relaxing night. I hope the next time I go will be a little more exciting.


oh your a WBB person no wonder lol j/k  glad to hear you atleast caught something


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wheresbrent said:


> I ended up with 4 spot, 6 perch, and 1 skate.


What were they hitting?


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHA unlike my WBB brothers I rarely get skunked  If you ever have the chance to meet a WBB member by the name of Bivalvebill...stay far away! That guy is surrounded by skunk. Anyway, I had a good time out there last night and that is good with me.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> What were they hitting?


I mainly used bloodworms...tried some cut spot but just a lot of crabs nibblin' on that.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Brent ... where is ole skunk-a-roony anyways ... we need to do a Roaring Point trip and get away from the Coke crowds.

I have been doing very well in the rivers / creeks over that way


----------



## ravlegend (Dec 6, 2006)

Wheresbrent said:


> I mainly used bloodworms...tried some cut spot but just a lot of crabs nibblin' on that.


thanks for the report.
So was anyone crabbing and how do they do?


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Cyg- Ol' Bill is hangin around. His wife only lets him out maybe once a month to fish. I agree we do need another Roaring Point trip. The crowds at these piers can be unreal!! I have seen your reports from the creeks and rivers...you are nailin' them!!


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

ravlegend said:


> thanks for the report.
> So was anyone crabbing and how do they do?


I did see someone crabbing but it didn't look like they were having any luck. THe were doing the chicken nuck tied to string method.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wheresbrent said:


> I did see someone crabbing but it didn't look like they were having any luck. THe were doing the chicken nuck tied to string method.


They were chicken-necking on a crowded pier? Oh god... I wouldn't even want to imagine trying that... the ONLY way I'd crab on that pier would be with drop-traps...


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

John81 said:


> anyone been to the coke lately havent seen any reports and was wondering whats been going on there


Kinda second hand report, (and late) but last week blues have appeared there. My friend fished there la week ago ast Thurs, and said 'blues were biting like flies'. Think she was there from approx 5pm to 10ish.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I ended up at the coke on Friday night... I saw several people with some very long sticks... were you (John) on the far right end of the "T" with all the glowsticks? If so, I was about halfway down the stem of the "T" casting to either side with two of my buddies... we also had glowsticks... How'd ya like that lightning display and the power going out? Also, there were some random fireworks going on to the North. Looked like it was all the way up by the narrows...

We didn't catch anything really... we got a few small blues and some spot... no keepers... I'll probably head back down this weekend and see whats up.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Caviman2201, John81 and I were down on the far left side of the "T", left of the light post. Friday night was fairly slow; I ended up with a keeper blue, several spot, and two croakers.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

So you guys were down near where they caught that monster skate? i heard that thing flapping like crazy...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> So you guys were down near where they caught that monster skate? i heard that thing flapping like crazy...


LOL. That was John...he caught it on a piece of cut bunker. Which was why I was fishing with cut spot most of the night!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

haha... I heard him yell, "Anyone want a skate!?"

LOL

What time did you guys get down there to get that spot? I'm thinking about leaving straight from work (in Annapolis) on Friday and heading down... get there around 5:30-ish...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> haha... I heard him yell, "Anyone want a skate!?"
> 
> LOL
> 
> What time did you guys get down there to get that spot? I'm thinking about leaving straight from work (in Annapolis) on Friday and heading down... get there around 5:30-ish...


we just wedged our way in lol i would say 9ish hehe

That skate tested my afaw rod nicely except i found out i hate fighting skates on a 13ft pole lol
my back was sore as shiet


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

9pm!? You guys got there before we did and still got out there? I guess I'm just not forceful enough... I feel like its first come, first serve and unless I get there early, I have no right to go encroaching on someone else's spot if they got there before me...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> 9pm!? You guys got there before we did and still got out there? I guess I'm just not forceful enough... I feel like its first come, first serve and unless I get there early, I have no right to go encroaching on someone else's spot if they got there before me...


I am the same way except if I see one or two people taking up half the left side of the T I will ask them to make me some room.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

so you guys figure there's little or no point in even attempting to fish on the "stem" of the "T"?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> 9pm!? You guys got there before we did and still got out there? I guess I'm just not forceful enough... I feel like its first come, first serve and unless I get there early, I have no right to go encroaching on someone else's spot if they got there before me...


 ive been like that ever since i was little when fishing piers in nc, once the blue's and spanish start busting you better learn 2 wedge urself in those spots or you miss it cause they dont last long


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> so you guys figure there's little or no point in even attempting to fish on the "stem" of the "T"?


never tried it i really like the middle of the t cause i can do an otg cast i have seen a few 18+' striper caught in those area's but i prefer deeper water


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Wheresbrent said:


> Hey Cyg- Ol' Bill is hangin around. His wife only lets him out maybe once a month to fish. I agree we do need another Roaring Point trip. The crowds at these piers can be unreal!! I have seen your reports from the creeks and rivers...you are nailin' them!!


Maybe a rp trip at the end of August. All P&Sers pm me for directions and dates. hopefully we can all get hook up and get some fishing in

Brent I wouldn't talk about my skunk considering I can outfish you anyday off the week,:fishing: care to make it interesting$$$$


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

> Brent I wouldn't talk about my skunk considering I can outfish you anyday off the week,:fishing: care to make it interesting$$$$


Oh Bill...if you can name the last time you outfished me I will take back my statement  If you dare to make a small wager at our next fishing outing then bring it my friend!! We should make a bet on the deep sea trip we are doing. But, for the fish to be legit you must bring it in from hook up... no swithching off between people  That is going to be a kick a$$ weekend!! I can't wait. Come fishing Monday with Man and myself. We are probably going to hit a few piers. I got the day off and man is taking off. You need to fish...it's not good for your health not to. let me know...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wheresbrent said:


> You need to fish...it's not good for your health not to. let me know...


Yeah Bill ... you need to keep wifey happy but you need to fish AT LEAST every other weekend. 

I am on vacation at the end of August ... one last hurrah before little K starts kindergarten. I am heading to SC for family visitation but will be around for some fishing!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fishbait throws $20 down on Brent the next time we all fish together.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Heck we may as well setup for TerpFan and Big K's casting (cough cough) contest  while we are at it.

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Bill, didn't know your wife let you make bets?   I'm glad that she didn't take away your P&S priveleges too   

Shots fired, awaiting return. opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey Bill, didn't know your wife let you make bets?   I'm glad that she didn't take away your P&S priveleges too
> 
> Shots fired, awaiting return. opcorn:


Dayum !!! Talk about kicking a captive ... I mean man when is down ... F&C you should be a shame of yourself!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

At least I didn't say he needed to ask permission to go pee pee or doo doo


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Heck we may as well setup for TerpFan and Big K's casting (cough cough) contest  while we are at it.
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:


You can hardly call that a "contest" with a straight face. It would be like me trying to play golf against Tiger. Sure it's a "contest", but when the opponent has absolutely no chance, then you got to call it an a$$ whopping.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone ever take their laser range finder out to the 'coke to sde how far out that buoy is? I know someone was supposedly going to do that...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> Anyone ever take their laser range finder out to the 'coke to sde how far out that buoy is? I know someone was supposedly going to do that...


130 yards


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey Bill, didn't know your wife let you make bets?   I'm glad that she didn't take away your P&S priveleges too
> 
> Shots fired, awaiting return. opcorn:


big words from a man who gets seasick:--| in a kayak on flat seas, let me know when you go out in your paddle boat next time i need somebody to swamp with Brent's boat. I'll be looking for you


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just wondering, where do you guys normally buy fishbites? Do you have to get them on the website or does Bass Pro Shops @ Arundel Mills carry it or something?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Cavi,

BPS has a huge stock of them. I've seen them at Dick's in Gaithersburg as well.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

cool, thanks :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Caviman2201 said:


> Just wondering, where do you guys normally buy fishbites? Do you have to get them on the website or does Bass Pro Shops @ Arundel Mills carry it or something?


Walmart has them for I think 6.99. If I happen to be at a local B&T store, I'll buy it from them just to support them.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

so.... who wants to meet at the coke on Friday? Anybody gonna be there?


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll probably be there after work. I had planned on it today but I was beat and it was so dang hot. Hopefully I'm outta work and back in Annapolis around 5ish to head over the bridge otherwise I might fish old 450 for an hour or two while the traffic (hopefully) gets better. I'll have a white cooler and an Indians hat.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> so.... who wants to meet at the coke on Friday? Anybody gonna be there?


I may be there Friday Eve. but Tomorrow night is probable and Monday all day is definite  I'll let you know if I go Friday.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Wheresbrent said:


> I may be there Friday Eve. but Tomorrow night is probable and Monday all day is definite  I'll let you know if I go Friday.


You off on Monday as well? I am trying to be  I was thinking of watching the sun rise over the Wicomico and chasing some fish.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

cool... I'll have an O's hat and a white 7' Shakespeare Alpha


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You off on Monday as well? I am trying to be  I was thinking of watching the sun rise over the Wicomico and chasing some fish.


Yep I am off for sure  Maybe me and my buddy will hit that area on Monday as well. I'll let you know!!


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> cool... I'll have an O's hat and a white 7' Shakespeare Alpha


Cool! I'll keep an eye out for ya.

<--- I look like this  but probably without the big striper in my hands.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

So I ran out to Bass Pro last night to grab some stuff for this weekend... 

I bought some Owner circle hooks and put a wire leader on em. Then, I slipped a weight sleeve thing (not really sure what its called) on my line and then tied my line to a snap swivel. I'm not sure if its a "real" fish finder rig but lemme know if you have any suggestions.

See Diagram:









wow, that was not easy to do in MS Paint...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

That's a fish-finder all right. It'll work but you don't need all the snaps and all that. See this picture on Hatteras Outfitters website. The length and weight of the hook leader can be modified to suit your needs, as can the size of the hook. However, using a snap swivel (or the McMahon Snap swivel in the pic) as the sinker link is a lot safer than the plastic deals.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

what do you guys think of Owner hooks? i've never tried them before...

also, what weight sinkers do you all usually use?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Owner hooks are nice; very sharp and fairly strong, but insanely expensive. For just a bit over half the price, Gami's are just as sharp and just as strong. However, I also use hooks from a bunch of different manufacturers: Eagle Claw, Mustad, VMC, and Daiichi. For a great value in circle hooks, I've become a fan of the Eagle Claw L197BK. I've got some in my box that have been used 5-6 trips with nothing but a fresh water rinse in between and they are still rust free and sharp. And, at around $5 for a 25-pack (Wally World), they are a screaming bargain! I like them so much that I went to a bulk hook distributer and bought 400 of them! I carry 2/0, 3/0, 4/0, 5/0 and 7/0's in my box. 

As far as sinkers go, for the 'Coke, 3-4oz pyramids should hold fine, but use whatever loads your rod properly.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Caviman2201 said:


> what do you guys think of Owner hooks? i've never tried them before...
> 
> also, what weight sinkers do you all usually use?


I love Owner hooks and that's what I use exclusively. For blues (between 15''-20''), I use 5/0 mutu light. I use 50lb mono for leader and have never been bitten off by a blue (always lip hooked). I use 6ozs sinker only because it feels right for my setup.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

With a 6oz, I'm guessing you must use a shock leader... Without a shock leader, I'm not so sure I wanna step up to anything more than 3-4oz...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If I'm throwing anything more than two ounces for distance, I'm running a shock leader.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Caviman2201 said:


> With a 6oz, I'm guessing you must use a shock leader... Without a shock leader, I'm not so sure I wanna step up to anything more than 3-4oz...


Absolutely!!!!!


----------

